# cheap rusty chain



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

rust paint it


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

looks real and awesome!!


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow... What a great idea


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Sometimes old chains may be bought cheaply at a yard sale or auction, but they won't be cheap if a few farmers are bidding.. they like chains, need chains.
One farmer keeps trying to buy the big old chain from the hood of my Spookmobile.
I strung a small steel cable through the hook's eyelet and cabled it to the edge of the hood. Plastic chains are great for hanging in a haunt. People get disappointed when they discover they are plastic because they wanted to swing them quickly and whap someone in the face with a steel chain.
Another rule:"All weapons or objects that could be used as weapons must be securely fastened down to keep them out of the hands of the customers.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

How did you make the chains look rusty? Is it a kind of spray paint or something?


----------



## ElectricButter (Sep 5, 2013)

Before it was painted it looked too perfect, but that rusting! Wow! Great work


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Now that's cool! Great paint job!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

great idea. love it


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

This is when I am glad my husband gets me what I want for my birthday rather than flowers and candy. Last big birthday surprise was a bandsaw. <sigh> I am such a lucky person. I have so much scrap pvc that I may wind up encircling my house with this plastic chain.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

budeena said:


> This is when I am glad my husband gets me what I want for my birthday rather than flowers and candy. Last big birthday surprise was a bandsaw. <sigh> I am such a lucky person. I have so much scrap pvc that I may wind up encircling my house with this plastic chain.


Dang! I want a bandsaw ! Where's mine????


----------



## zeppelinskater (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a great tutorial!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

*part 2 new chain*

I meant to post this sooner but I have been very busy (thanks for the comments) this is how I made it look like newer chain. i am using 3/4 pipe
because I have some scape pieces of it , use any size bigger will work


this part is easier than cutting some pipe and connecting the rings together.
you need a heat gun, mine is from harbor freight and is cheap to buy and has worked great for years.
heat a ring with the gun for a few seconds on concrete till it is soft and stick it in the same size pipe you are using for chain links ,just stick it in the pipe one after the other ,no need the wait ,they cool in seconds ,most of the time when they cool they shrink and fall out the end of the pipe ,when they don't just fall out I push them thru with a stick, they come out very easy , since I am bad at how to's I think the pictures say it all .


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry can not get the pictures to load in the right order no need to glue , when together they are way stronger than store bought Halloween chain


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

i am terrible at how too,what a mess (not my typing ,spelling and sentence structure that part is great) for some reason it loads the pictures how ever it wants ,can someone do a how to for this for me


----------



## SteveB (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow this looks amazing, and doesn't even look too difficult either. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Love this! Can you please share how you painted it to look rusty?

Thanks.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! Really great!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

new chain painted


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

new chain rusted


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> new chain rusted


The rust is outstanding!


----------



## Frightfestfan (Aug 29, 2013)

How did you do that awesome rust paint job?


----------



## threader (Oct 2, 2013)

*Rust paint. How??*



Frightfestfan said:


> How did you do that awesome rust paint job?


I have the exact same question. I feel like I missed something.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess this is wet look rusty chain . I well explain how I did it when I get home from work ,I am a one fingered typer and it takes me along time to type .


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

How I rusted the chain:

the first chain i rusted i used sand that I dyed ,put sand in ziplock bag ,put in dye or food color ,mix till changes color , do multiple colors , mix colors together in big ziplock bag , spray chain with spray glue for plastic ,stick in ziplock and shake ,then do a clear coat spay.

the second chain i used Maxwell House (good till the last drop)filter pack coffee ,not sure what made me try this method ,i was about to thro it out but tore open the pack and it looked like rust ,so i dug a weeks worth of packs from the trash , i put the coffee on foil and put it in the oven at 200 deg and took it out as soon as it was dry (looked brown)i heated another batch in the oven for a lot longer for another color(looked very dark brown black) mix them together in ziplock bag ,spay chain with spay glue, but in ziplock with coffee and shake ,take out and spray with hair spray

for the wet look i used the clear coat spray on the coffee , i am trying to make it out door proof ,when the clear coats are dry i am going to water test it.

the sand chain looks good up close ,the coffee ones look fantastic they really looks like rusted chain and take out the hard edges of the pipe chain and makes the links look rounded, hope this helps


----------



## threader (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Lake of the dead. Very creative. This is helpful info.


----------



## Frightfestfan (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazing idea. Thanks for the information. I defiantly want to try this idea out. Did you do the rust process before or after the links were assembled? Did you have any issues with getting the spray glue to get in all the spaces between the links? 

Really cool idea to use the coffee grounds. I will have to start saving my coffee grounds now! Thank you for posting. Your idea has all the great properties of a haunt project. Easy, creative, innovative, uses traditional products in nontraditional ways, cheap available products, and of course looks amazing and better than store bought!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Really great idea Lake Of The Dead. I'm going to make a few fathoms of that for my pirate ship this Halloween.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I already started on mine. LOL


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This is the BEST chain I've seen done! Fabulous paint job!!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

if anyone has made these I would really like to see pictures of them 

thanks punkineater


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Such an awesome idea...and a great way to use up all this PVC pipe laying around my house!!


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Not only is this a great chain tutorial, but it seems like either the sand or coffee ground method would also be a great way of getting a faux stone texture on anything. Much cheaper than the stone texture spray paint.


----------



## nois4 (Apr 26, 2014)

I really like it. That chain will add so much to any prop


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

With a cut in one of the links, you could even have these chains hanging from locations on the body like the nose and ears.


----------



## private gal (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't see the picture. Why is that?


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Great tutorial! Really like the look of the wet rusty chain, guess I'll scour the hold for some material to make one for my pirate ship yard haunt. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I really love this, I think I'll try it this weekend!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice and very creative! how does the coffee treatment stand up to rain?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This looks amazing, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for the comments ,has anyone made some


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a bunch of free PVC and cut them and ground the edges smooth and made the cuts in 1/3 of them... and I'm stuck. 
I don't have the strength to separate the PVC enough to loop them... no joke. Bahaha... sorry but my body type is anorexic skeleton...yes... an anorexic skeleton. 

Any tips or tools to give me an edge? I've tried a battery terminal spreader... but that wasn't big enough.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

You might be able to use pliers insert the head and spread using the handles have something handy to put in the handles to hold them open


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

xrockonx911 said:


> I got a bunch of free PVC and cut them and ground the edges smooth and made the cuts in 1/3 of them... and I'm stuck.
> I don't have the strength to separate the PVC enough to loop them... no joke. Bahaha... sorry but my body type is anorexic skeleton...yes... an anorexic skeleton.
> 
> Any tips or tools to give me an edge? I've tried a battery terminal spreader... but that wasn't big enough.


get some Spreading Pliers


----------



## Washtana (Jul 18, 2013)

I so have a man crush on you and I a woman.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love this, it looks fantastic. I will def be adding this to my to do list this year


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

Washtana said:


> I so have a man crush on you and I a woman.


WOW!!!! my first man crush....thank you....lol


----------



## Mnkyhwii (Aug 25, 2013)

Lake, Here is my version that I finished this weekend. (still have a second six-foot section to rust soon...) Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice! I love it when I can make things with stuff I have! FREE is wonderful ! THANKS!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Really impressed with the effect here. Great work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

Mnkyhwii ,that looks so real,great job!!!


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I know I'm late to the thread here but I just wanted to know how the coffee grounds method held up in the weather. Anybody?


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> How I rusted the chain:
> for the wet look i used the clear coat spray on the coffee , i am trying to make it out door proof ,when the clear coats are dry i am going to water test it.


Yes please let us know how it holds up to water. I was just wondering how I could afford a long enough plastic chain for my ghost / ghost of christmas past that I finished last night. Thank you for the step by step.


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

xrockonx911 said:


> Any tips or tools to give me an edge? I've tried a battery terminal spreader... but that wasn't big enough.


OH no.. I did not think of that.. I am a weakling..


----------



## Lvbender (May 28, 2015)

And here I am using shiny chains. I'm going to definitely have to make a few of these!


----------



## Mnkyhwii (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeepers said:


> I know I'm late to the thread here but I just wanted to know how the coffee grounds method held up in the weather. Anybody?


Jeepers,
Mine didn't last...the sun grey'd it out a bit....

I've seen where some people have used a layer of clear coat on top of things like this...i didn't try that but sounds like it probably would have helped.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, what a great chain.


----------



## cadcoke5 (Feb 23, 2013)

At first I was going to start a new thread, but then though that it may be better to keep the ideas for cheap chain in one place. I am actually looking for ways to make cheap chain for the Jacob Marley character in a production of "A Christmas Carol". This version has a large dance number as part of that scene, so it would ideally use around 200ft of chain. I know I can buy plastic chain, and will certainly buy some of that, but I also want some variety of styles of chain. Plus, the aged and grey colors of plastic chain are not available in bulk.

I have read about the PVC, Spray Foam, and Foam Pipe insulation methods. And they all do look viable, but I have another idea, and wanted to ask for thoughts on it.

My idea is to use foam "backing rod" used in the construction industry. They put it in large cracks between concrete pours, and then apply caulking over it.To see what I am describing, go to Home Depot and do a search for "Caulk Backer Rod". It is a polyethylene foam in a round extrusion. The typical sizes are 1/4, 1/2 and 1" diameter.

I have experience with using it to represent vines hanging in a jungle, and also if it is slit into half (using a razer blade in the middle of a short length of pipe) it can be glued to a wall, to make it look like it is a fancy wood panel, or carved marble.

Now to the idea for chain. I was hoping I might simply wrap a length of the backing rod around a piece of wood which has been shaped into an elongated round shape. Then, it is placed in an oven at an appropriate temperature for the backing rod to soften. I know this may take time, since foam is an insulator. Then, remove it while it is still on the wood, and wait for it to cool. Finally, the rod is slit along one edge, and then removed from the wood. The links would then need to be glued closed and linked together using a low-temperature hot-glue gun.

The main benefit to this method, is that it would allow for a round chain profile, and also permit you to make fairly large chain links. I am a little concerned about painting it, but I do like that it is already a gray color.

To me the main unknown is the temperature needed to soften it, and how long the heat/cool process would be. Also, I wonder if it will really take the shape of the mandrel, or perhaps spring-back to some extent. 

Anyone attempted anything like this? Other ideas or thoughts about it?

-Joe


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

Jeepers mine held up good .....the one with the clear coat on the coffee held up best....coffee grounds are free...but can 
chip off ...but the best way to go I think is that flex stone rust colored paint , the stuff I used (can't remember the name of it but got it at Walmart) stuck to the pvc with out primer and does not scratch off.......and sticks to you hands like Great stuff foam it's hard to get off.....hope this helps


----------



## ejferguson (Sep 16, 2015)

this is awesome and really simple gonna go make it after i finish this comment


----------



## cadcoke5 (Feb 23, 2013)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> .the one with the clear coat on the coffee held up best


A potential alternative to the coffee is ground cork. If you mix it into paint, it will hold on as well as the paint itself. Note that spray adhesive or coating with contact cement is  one way to help paint stick to the stuff. So, since the glue is on there anyway, sprinkle on some of the texturing stuff.

-Joe


----------



## colordglass (Oct 1, 2014)

Simply yet effective...nice work.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Looking forward to trying this, thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## jtrothrock (Aug 30, 2016)

In the process of completing this with the fleck stone type paint. Using Rustoleum brand and coverage per can is terrible. Looks good but taking longer and driving cost up. In hindsight should have primed the pvc with brown paint then the special paint. Looks great and can't wait to see it finished and props hanging from this chain.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, really looks amazing! 

How well does all the sand/coffee stay on with movement?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

it's held up good, but now i use a stone spray paint that stick to the pvc I will not come off and it looks good


----------



## Jenasaurousrex (Aug 20, 2018)

This is awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic idea , i am going to create miles of chains now lol .


----------



## Nixer (Sep 7, 2011)

i did this a couple years back after seeing this post and have had it across my ground breaker coffin each year, its held up really well.


----------



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

I really wish I would have seen this thread before I bought all the plastic chain from the dollar store! Now I'm gonna have to go find something that needs to be chained up. HONEY!...


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

Amazing. Just wow. I'm going to give my wife this project to do.

Wife - "How much chain do you want me to make?"
Me - "Just keep going. When you think you've made enough, make more."



Scarab


----------



## vonbodan (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow thank you for posting this you may have helped me with something I have been trying to find a solution for. This is going to sound like a dumb question but once you finished the chain and painted does it have a lot of weight ?


----------

